# can 2 female and 1 male rabbit live together?



## rabbitlover7777

I currently have 2 female rabbits both 3 month old and they live in peace

what would happen if i get another male rabbit to live with them?

will the male rabbit mate with both females or will it only choose one?

please tell me if this is a good idea or not


----------



## Guest

So long as you get everyone neutered and all their hormones have died down it can work really well. I have an indoor trio of two does and one buck and they get on really well together, you will have to introduce them on netural territory (somewhere that none of them have been before like the bathroom.) and keep an eye on them to start with just incase anything kicks off :thumbup:


----------



## Kammie

Get both your females spayed before thinking of putting a male in with them.

If your thinking of breeding forget it unless you know four generations of their history to lessen chances of hereditory problems like bad teeth. 

The male will most definately mate with both females within seconds of being in there and you'll have two pregnant females and lots of hard work ahead of you. 

You can have two females and a male live happily together with no problems if all are neutered (including the male) and they are bonded properly on neutral territory.


----------



## emzybabe

your 2 females are also likely to start fighting at the 4-6 month mark depending on when they mature, spaying cost between £40 - £100 depending on where u go. Also a pair of females can quickly change in to a brother and sister combo if u got them from a pet shop.


----------



## BattleKat

I'm also wondering about this. I have 2 roughly 8 month old spayed does which are small breed and am planning to add a french lop buck to the pair. 
would it be ok to introduce them while he's young and get him neutered when he's old enough or should I keep him separate until he's neutered?
What are the chances it will break the existing bond?


----------



## happysaz133

I don't see why not  so long as they are all spayed and neutered so you don't end up with babies and fighting!


----------



## Guest

BattleKat said:


> I'm also wondering about this. I have 2 roughly 8 month old spayed does which are small breed and am planning to add a french lop buck to the pair.
> would it be ok to introduce them while he's young and get him neutered when he's old enough or should I keep him separate until he's neutered?
> What are the chances it will break the existing bond?


Personally I would wait until the buck is neutered before bonding them, if he starts to hit puberty before you got him neutered he might bother the girls with his constant humping which could turn into a fight :scared:


----------

